# My Second Car... Schwinn Cycletruck Prewar!



## francisco (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 3, 2016)

S-2 basket, Carlisle tire, handlebar 24" Wide, Mesinger De Luxe B-1 seat, Torrington #10 pedals, Morrow coaster brake, etc!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2016)

That's a sweet looking ride.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice!!!


----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## 1973rx3 (Apr 9, 2016)

Tony, so your finally on the Cabe.  Saludos!


----------

